

Intution behind the pointer Symbology in C/C++ - mohang

i wondered for a long time what would have been the rational or the intution behind the symbols used in C/C++ for Pointers.'*' for pointer declaration and for redirection, which is a symbol used for multiplication. Similary '&#38;', which is also used for 'AND'. And what would have been reason for using the same symbol for references in C++.
======
ludwigvan
I don't know the real answer, but I always thought that the star indicates
something pointing to, hence pointer. For &, I have an even sillier
explanation, ANDdress. For references, & is overloaded to distinguish those
who claim to know C++ by simply knowing C, since they are the same(!)

